# Blending Juices



## wine08057 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone out there have much experience with blends? I've made many varietals from the juice pails and am interested in doing some blends in Sept. I'm very partial to Red Zinfandel, and also like Pinot Noir, Sangiovese, and Syrah alot. I'm thinking of doing an 85/15 Zin/Sangiovese blend and maybe a Zin/Syrah blend also.
Any thoughts/experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 12, 2009)

Heck Wade you think they all sound good lol.


----------

